# Syria Getting Pounded



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Military targets including chemical weapon sites getting pounded.



> "Sounds Like WW3!" - HUGE BLASTS REPORTED In Center of Syrian Capital Damascus (VIDEO)


"Sounds Like WW3!" - HUGE BLASTS REPORTED In Center of Syrian Capital Damascus (VIDEO)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not think that we should be involved in Syria, but....



> Trump orders targeted strikes in Syria to retaliate for suspected chemical weapons attack


https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/13/trump-to-address-the-nation-about-syria-nbc-news.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

How F....Freaking many time are we going to be played as fools?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Jesus, Mary and Joseph. +++


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Now to see if Russia does something. My guess is that they will not do anything militarily.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Now to see if Russia does something. My guess is that they will not do anything militarily.


Oh, man. I'm watching on Fox News right now. Sure sounds like they hadn't discussed this with Russia prior to the bombing.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

What's going on in Syria is an awful mess but I don't want us poking our noses in it. Our days as 'World Cop' need to be over and done for good.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> What's going on in Syria is an awful mess but I don't want us poking our noses in it. Our days as 'World Cop' need to be over and done for good.


They're talking about protecting 'US interests in Syria'. but what's that? Syria is a pile of rubble at this point.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Now to see if Russia does something. My guess is that they will not do anything militarily.


Seems the targets were specific. Listening to the Pentagon briefing, now. Such crap.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This game of chess is getting complicated...

Trump wants to send a clear message that he isn't being manipulated by Russia in any way.
"Somebody" gassed civilians in Syria.
Trump sees an opportunity to thumb his nose at Putin by attacking a Russian ally.
Along with the UK and France, US B1 bombers strike chemical weapons facilities in Syria.
Syria claims civilian casualties as the US sends bombs into a "residential area". (bonus points to those who blurted out "because that's where they build them")
The US news, and all the dimwits that follow it, begin to push the "you can't stop the killing of civilians by killing civilians" idiocy.

What is the end result?
Trump bad.

So, the question is, is Trump a "good man" for doing what he legitimately feels is right, knowing he will only receive negative push back? Or is he a "bad man" for attacking Syria and potentially starting a war with Russia?

Chess... when played with human lives... is a foolish game.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> They're talking about protecting 'US interests in Syria'. but what's that? Syria is a pile of rubble at this point.
> 
> Amazing, isn't it? Somehow, Syria was an existential threat to the U.S. and the Constitution.


Yes. Syria was an existential threat to the U.S.
I'll let Mattis explain how. I sure can't.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yes. Syria was an existential threat to the U.S.
> I'll let Mattis explain how. I sure can't.


"US interests" is code for "we spent a lot of money equipping the rebels, we expect compensation when they win".


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> How F....Freaking many time are we going to be played as fools?


Kind of odd, don't ya think? Trump announces we are pulling out of Syria then Assad does this?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

My heart goes out, especially for the babies. But not one more American life for anything like this. I don't trust this strike can possibly (ultimately) do any good.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Saturday morning will be interesting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> "US interests" is code for "we spent a lot of money equipping the rebels, we expect compensation when they win".


Listening to Sebastian Gorka on FNC. Tried to find a way to "contact" him to enage the "expert." Go figure, I couldn't find a way.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The shit-tards are talking about our "moral duty." Where is that found in the constitution?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Best hope Russia does not retaliate against a US ship or base, was it really worth it America if Russia says enough? What if China attacked Japan right now you think America wouldn’t respond so why think Russia will sit quietly by while it’s Japan gets hammered. BIG ASS MISTAKE trump


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> The shit-tards are talking about our "moral duty." Where is that found in the constitution?


Kinda sounds like Liberals talking about illegal immigrants.



stowlin said:


> Best hope Russia does not retaliate against a US ship or base, was it really worth it America if Russia says enough? What if China attacked Japan right now you think America wouldn't respond so why think Russia will sit quietly by while it's Japan gets hammered. BIG ASS MISTAKE trump


Difference here is Japan isn't in the middle of a civil war. Regardless of if he used gas on some he has been killing civilians.



Chipper said:


> Saturday morning will be interesting.


Sunday morning. We attacked on Saturday morning their time.



Kauboy said:


> This game of chess is getting complicated...
> 
> Trump wants to send a clear message that he isn't being manipulated by Russia in any way.
> "Somebody" gassed civilians in Syria.
> ...


Bet ya the fat man in NK perked up and took notice though.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Do you think it's safe for the American people to risk a war with a super power like Russia over a dictators war against rebels inside his own country? Is America safer for this intervention in any way ill answer that really easy is Russia more or less likely to respond to us militarily for engaging the piss ant dictator or not ?

I think it's also reasonable to question the validity of the claim Assad used chemical agents on his enemies for I ask you: what does he have to gain?



Sasquatch said:


> Kinda sounds like Liberals talking about illegal immigrants.
> 
> Difference here is Japan isn't in the middle of a civil war. Regardless of if he used gas on some he has been killing civilians.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The game plan is to keep the religion of peace from murdering all the folks in Israel. Whatever it takes will work.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I pray.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Hopefully Trump will provide proof a to why he did this.
And Russia is not a superpower, its military is large, but ill equipped. With the exception of Nuclear aresnal, his ships and submarines are not that great.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Do you think it's safe for the American people to risk a war with a super power like Russia over a dictators war against rebels inside his own country? Is America safer for this intervention in any way ill answer that really easy is Russia more or less likely to respond to us militarily for engaging the piss ant dictator or not ?
> 
> I think it's also reasonable to question the validity of the claim Assad used chemical agents on his enemies for I ask you: what does he have to gain?


As always, we can only speculate and go off of what we are told. The way I understand it Assad used gas to capture the last Rebel stronghold. So that is what he had to gain. He was trying to end the Civil War a little early.

I believe for Trump it was a damned if you do damned if you don't scenario. I do not, however, think Putin will do anything. He postured and will continue to do so but he won't retaliate. We aren't going to nuclear war. Putin knows we would wipe each other out and he doesn't want to rule a wasteland.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

This from a few days back....Food for thought and it's also kinda interesting how the MSN folks are doing a total 360.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Annie said:


> This from a few days back....Food for thought and it's also kinda interesting how the MSN folks are doing a total 360.


I think if we go to War, and everyone on both sides agree, then I think there is a undrrlying reason to further an agenda. Smells fishy


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I think if we go to War, and everyone on both sides agree, then I think there is a undrrlying reason to further an agenda. Smells fishy


Wars are never just as they appear and are started by players behind the scenes, with an agenda and bigger picture. Wars are huge money makers for the elitists. History proves this over and over. Want to make some big bucks? Finance a war.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't pretend to know all the geopolitical forces at work here.

I personally believe, that left to their own devices (with help from Russia and China of course), the middle east would develop into something even more dangerous than they are presently.

I also believe this attack was meant to wake up some people around the world.

I think this has less to do with "gas attacks" as it does "big stick diplomacy".

Not only North Korea and Iran...but Russia and China need to realize....we will not just sit back and allow you both to encroach the rest of the world.

I have put my faith in Trump's decisions before...I still do.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Putin knows we would wipe each other out and he doesn't want to rule a wasteland.


Japan knew they could not win a sustained war with the US, Germany's generals knew they could not win a two front war, and yet, both countries choose war.

I have always been a "hit first before he hits me" kinda guy. Part of how I grew up. This however, is an alley we should never have gone down.

I see this as a loose/draw situation. A draw if Putin chooses to do nothing ( He's already backed himself into the retaliation corner ) and a huge loss if we should go to war over a crap country in a crap part of the world that has been killing each other for centuries. We had nothing to win and everything to loose.

Then again, it is not "WE" that gets to decide whether or not to play a bad hand.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Japan knew they could not win a sustained war with the US, Germany's generals knew they could not win a two front war, and yet, both countries choose war.
> 
> I have always been a "hit first before he hits me" kinda guy. Part of how I grew up. This however, is an alley we should never have gone down.
> 
> ...


I personally don't think this about Syria or even the use of gas attacks. I think Syria just happens to be the geographic location we get to test each others resolve.

Yes...very dangerous but so is doing nothing.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Japan knew they could not win a sustained war with the US, Germany's generals knew they could not win a two front war, and yet, both countries choose war.
> 
> I have always been a "hit first before he hits me" kinda guy. Part of how I grew up. This however, is an alley we should never have gone down.
> 
> ...


Japan and Germany didn't decide to start a war - neither did Iraq decide on starting all the conflicts >>>>>> individual dictators or in Japan's case a few dictators ...

most of the citizens didn't even get the BS fake election ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Kinda sounds like Liberals talking about illegal immigrants.
> 
> Difference here is Japan isn't in the middle of a civil war. Regardless of if he used gas on some he has been killing civilians.
> 
> ...


he's still dreaming and believing that the world is 1955 - that when the US comes for him - his crap 1960 MIGs and 1970s missile technology stands a chance ... Bagdad had the largest & most advanced anti-aircraft shield at that time - and they were ready - the US took it out within minutes ...

just keep jerking off azzhats and the US will answer your dreams ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Still waiting for a Russian response.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Fake it til you make it.....



> "People Are Dancing In The Streets": Syria, Russia, Iran Shrug Off Trump's Airstrikes


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-04-14/people-are-dancing-streets-syria-russia-iran-shrug-more-limited-feared-airstrikes


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Still waiting for a Russian response.





> UNITED NATIONS, April 14 (Reuters) - Russia proposed a draft United Nations Security Council resolution on Saturday, seen by Reuters, that would condemn "the aggression against the Syrian Arab Republic by the U.S. and its allies in violation of international law and the U.N. Charter."





> Russia's draft resolution condemning air strikes as "aggression" against Syria and as a violation of intl law and UN Charter has not been adopted. Only 3 votes in favor (Russia, China, Bolivia), 8 against & 4 abstentions.


I wonder what they will try next.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Hmmm, China voted this time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Been out of town last night and most of today. It is good news IMO.
Now Russia said they would shoot down our missiles. Exactly how many did they hit ? Seems to me score is 105 to 0. Even with prior notice. NK are you watching this?


----------

